# Haunted Origami, paper gift coffins etc



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Check out this site, full of paper coffin designs. You can print out and create your own party invitation boxes, coffin type goodie bags, haunted board games, party masks, helmets, a haunted house and graveyard and more. Neat stuff.
http://ravensblight.com/papertoys.html


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great site! I marked it in my favotites. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Ah, ravensblight.com...great little site. I noticed that they had quite a bit of new stuff there now. Thanks for the reminder, Vlad!


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

do you think these would work on photo paper? I dont have any card stock


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I would be afraid that the photo paper wouldn't fold as well and would tend to get "smudgy".


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

hey new masks! yay. The helmets look good, I made one a few years ago.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I made one of the coffins last night, and it's been confiscated by my daughter. grrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That last post about making the coffin, and having my daughter take it, was actually by me. Learn to log out when you're done woman!!!! lol


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

LOL
fight nice kiddies


----------

